# Replacing timing chain-cavalier



## figgins1 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have 2000 cavalier and was wondering how to replace my timing chain.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 96 saturn*

Good Morning Dan, I am not familiar with that vehicle but generally with timing chain replacement the front of the engine needs full access for pulley and cover removal and in some cases the cylinder head requires removal.

Generally timing chains last so that they only need replacement at engine overhaul and it is not an economic proposition to have to replace a chain unless some relative degree of engine work is also required at that time. 
Engine timing chains generally have a tensioner on them which maintains tension, but some chains can wear significantly and cause timing cover to be "ground away" because of "slop".

If the engine is making the noisy rattle of the timing chain against the cover etc, I would schedule a top overhaul (head, machine, test and valve grind) with the chain replacement dependent on mileage with the degree of action.

Some simple simplex timing chains (type of chain similar to motor bike chain) may be replaced without dismantling the engines but I would expect your chain would be a "duplex" dual sprocket type, these are most common. 
These chains are not generally expensive but replacing them can involve a fair amount of work. 

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

